# PAYBACK



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WHAT UP TONY O???????????/


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:yawn:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 11 2008, 05:09 PM~11316708
> *:yawn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 03:15 PM~11316750
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2008, 05:04 AM~11318777
> *pics?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no pics needed sir


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 04:07 AM~11318809
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 06:56 AM~11322747
> *TTT
> *


till payback :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 09:46 AM~11323705
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Im just trying to help.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 12:39 PM~11325185
> *
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

kool topic thats what i name my bike too :biggrin: (The Payback)


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 08:57 PM~11329247
> *kool topic thats what i name my bike too  :biggrin: (The Payback)
> *


you should change it


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

lol why but my is the the payback.... yours is payback


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 09:13 PM~11329476
> *lol why but my is the the payback.... yours is payback
> *


is it a studering bike?????? :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

what????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 11:13 PM~11329476
> *lol why but my is the the payback.... yours is payback
> *


who said it was the name of a bike/trike....?????



im lost here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11329572
> *who said it was the name of a bike/trike....?????
> im lost here
> *


he said his bike was called the the the the the payback. i think he got a studering bike


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 11:21 PM~11329600
> *he said his bike was called the the the the the payback. i think he got a studering bike
> *


ooohhhh.....my bad :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

hes gona name hes bike like that...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by christie23_@Aug 12 2008, 09:22 PM~11329622
> *hes gona name hes bike like that...
> *


wtf????? english fool


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

ok


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

that your nameing that bike payback right


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 09:34 PM~11329832
> *that your nameing that bike payback right
> *


what bike??????


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

???? yours


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 09:39 PM~11329905
> *???? yours
> *


do you see a bike in here anywhere? did anyone say anything bout a bike??????????/


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

naw i thought you were making a bike with this name


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11330004
> *naw i thought you were making a bike with this name
> *


go back and read this whole topic and give me summary report


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 09:57 PM~11330156
> *wtf
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

but fuck it...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 10:06 PM~11330271
> * but fuck it...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 12 2008, 10:06 PM~11330271
> * butt fuck it...
> *


 :0 :uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 13 2008, 07:51 AM~11330076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:42 AM~11331861
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats up tony :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 04:44 PM~11331868
> *whats up tony :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:48 AM~11331889
> *:wave:
> *


what you got up your sleeve today brotha?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 04:50 PM~11331895
> *:0
> what you got up your sleeve today brotha?
> *


Tryin to do some designs for the Kermit bike :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 08:51 AM~11331902
> *Tryin to do some designs for the Kermit bike  :biggrin:
> *


my ***** TonyO....wass goin on....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 13 2008, 07:06 PM~11332703
> *my ***** TonyO....wass goin on....
> *


Chillin man chillin.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:51 AM~11331902
> *Tryin to do some designs for the Kermit bike  :biggrin:
> *


tony o always working :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2008, 04:19 AM~11337201
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Damn I thought you were Chad for a minute with that avartar :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:28 PM~11337274
> *Damn I thought you were Chad for a minute with that avartar :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe temple????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:36 AM~11341049
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

"Tony you have so many bikes you forget how to put some of them together" -Funkytownroller

My fav quote from last weekend :roflmao: That's somethin Lil PHX would say :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 09:20 AM~11341260
> *"Tony you have so many bikes you forget how to put some of them together" -Funkytownroller
> 
> My fav quote from last weekend :roflmao:  That's somethin Lil PHX would say :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


you know i was messing with ya....



god forbid you ever get "motivated" and decide to step up and kill the competition....and atually finish all your damn projects hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 14 2008, 06:48 PM~11341799
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> you know i was messing with ya....
> god forbid you ever get "motivated" and decide to step up and kill the competition....and atually finish all your damn projects  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


:roflmao: I'm workin on a couple right now :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 10:57 AM~11341855
> *:roflmao:  I'm workin on a couple right now  :cheesy:
> *


OH SHIT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 08:57 AM~11341855
> *:roflmao:  I'm workin on a couple right now  :cheesy:
> *


just send your inventory to texas fool :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 02:18 AM~11345703
> *just send your inventory to texas fool :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah cuz I definitely want to go to Advance Chrome for most of my future work. :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:24 PM~11345752
> *Hell yeah cuz I definitely want to go to Advance Chrome for most of my future work. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11350546
> *:0  :uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 09:05 AM~11351091
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 05:06 PM~11360823
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 11 2008, 03:09 PM~11316708
> *:yawn:
> *


wake up


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11362508
> *wake up
> *


won't be long, he will


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 12:54 PM~11373041
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

2nd page :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:yawn:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:yawn:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You want to yawn? Read my quantitative analysis of Lunch Money versus 2DGrave :biggrin: 

The data analysis procedures used in the following hypothetical quantitative study on the topic of; the probability of *2dGrave winning over Lunch Money*, using the survey and LRM judge point system in a correlation study. The research opportunity exists because the relationship between 2D Grave and Lunch Money measures of accountability is equal being they are both full custom trikes.

Instrument/Tools:
The Survey is a Reform developed instrument used in previous studies to annually survey lowrider bicycle championships in the following areas of concentrations: body mods, parts, engraving, paint, murals, display, craftsmanship, pinstriping and tires and wheels using the LRM score system will gather data from the two contenders on whether one scores higher than the other. Data will be correlated to determine the relationship between the variables in the point system to determine the true winner.

Variables:
There are two identified independent variables and one dependent variable in this study (overall quality of each trike/dependent) and (high-stakes measures of point totals /independent variables). The null and alternative hypotheses are:

Hypotheses:
HO1 There is no relationship between the overall quality of each trike and the point total is within a two point margin.

HA1 There is a relationship between the overall quality and high-stakes measures of point totals.

Rationale:
The statistical procedure of correlation analysis will allow the LRM judge to see if there is a yes or no answer to whether a fair and reasonable champion can be crowned between the two trikes.

Reference:

TonyO (layitlow). (2008). Research in Lowrider Bicycle History: Finding the true Winner. Las Vegas: LunchMoney-2dGrave. ISBN: 4586576833748.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11406251
> *You want to yawn?  Read my quantitative analysis of Lunch Money versus 2DGrave  :biggrin:
> 
> The data analysis procedures used in the following hypothetical quantitative study on the topic of; the probability of 2dGrave winning over Lunch Money, using the survey and LRM judge point system in a correlation study. The research opportunity exists because the relationship between 2D Grave and Lunch Money measures of accountability is equal being they are both full custom trikes.
> ...



lame . :zzzz:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2008, 06:09 PM~11406224
> *:yawn:
> *


wake up *****. sleep is for losers


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11415336
> *wake up *****. sleep is for losers
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DANCING IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2008, 06:37 AM~11407566
> *lame . :zzzz:
> *


You dont like my radical reply? :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wtf page 3?????????????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 12:29 AM~11443816
> *wtf page 3?????????????
> *


:nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hes a street biker


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 03:08 PM~11458812
> *hes a street biker
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

nope just not a lover of gold and chrome candy painted hideous piles of socalled bikes 
:cheesy: :barf:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 11:10 AM~11461110
> *nope just not a lover of  gold and chrome candy painted hideous piles of socalled bikes
> :cheesy:  :barf:
> *


so what kinda bike you got without chrome gold and kandy paint???????????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 01:10 PM~11462219
> *so what kinda bike you got without chrome gold and kandy paint???????????
> *


none  i dont have a bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11463234
> *none   i dont have a bike
> *


i think your bike was taken over by a roller taco :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11463603
> *i think your bike was taken over by a roller taco :0
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 29 2008, 01:39 AM~11463603
> *i think your bike was taken over by a roller taco :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wait i dont even know what the means


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, TonyO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 09:00 AM~11496014
> *SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, TonyO
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant: :guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11498319
> *:rant:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2008, 02:36 PM~11498319
> *:rant:  :guns:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 3 2008, 06:18 AM~11502581
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

never anger a wild tony-0 :nono: hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 08:46 AM~11515773
> *:rant:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WAS SUP FAMILY ....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 11:11 PM~11518285
> *:buttkick:
> *


:banghead:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 05:08 PM~11550316
> *cant wait :0
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:

Piece from my final paper I'm working on this week:

The purpose of this study is to identify and describe a Configuration Management Program (CMP) for a Configuration Management Lab (CML). This plan describes in simple, straightforward terms the processes required to ensure that system changes and documentation occurs within an identifiable and controlled environment.

The CMP aims to maintain control over the network infrastructure with the following activities of identification, verification, control, and recording.
As components are implemented in the network, plans will change to according to new technology and procedures to fine tune the process. The CM processes will gradually need to be refined as well.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 08:22 AM~11556991
> *:rant:
> 
> Piece from my final paper I'm working on this week:
> ...


thats how you build a bike :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:19 AM~11572176
> *thats how you build a bike :0
> *


Not really but its good to have a CM plan :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 10:25 PM~11572247
> *Not really but its good to have a CM plan :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2008, 07:52 AM~11605221
> *
> *


stop thinking and just do it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

...........................................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 24 2008, 02:50 PM~11683651
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

payback for real


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTB the bullshit


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

sold :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 03:09 PM~11882684
> *sold :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:48 AM~11331889
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT IT DEW TONYo............... :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 16 2008, 11:09 PM~11882684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatup KIKI :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 02:37 PM~11883848
> *Did you sell One Luv?
> Whatup KIKI :wave:
> *


i wish someone would buy it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2008, 12:42 AM~11883912
> *i wish someone would buy it
> *


I gave you my offer. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 03:00 PM~11884152
> *I gave you my offer.  :biggrin:
> *


yea but ive got more then that in chrome plating alone


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

stop being cheap tony-o, everybody knows you be ballin :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2008, 04:34 PM~11885211
> *stop being cheap tony-o, everybody knows you be ballin :angry:
> *


he lo ballin


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2008, 02:36 AM~11885243
> *he lo ballin
> *


I'm tryin to be a smart shopper.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 07:03 PM~11886842
> *I'm tryin to be a smart shopper.
> *


im trying not to loose my ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2008, 05:21 AM~11887057
> *im trying not to loose my ass
> *


That's the funniest thing I've read all day thanks bro :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 07:29 PM~11887162
> *That's the funniest thing I've read all day thanks bro :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny about not giving something away?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

showbikes are a pain in the ass to get rid of, only way of getting it sold for what its worth is with selling it to some company that can use it in their shop or something like that. i have my trike for sale out here too for less then what you are selling the 12" and no buyers yet, alot of looking and asking but thats about it...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 18 2008, 03:18 PM~11904181
> *showbikes are a pain in the ass to get rid of, only way of getting it sold for what its worth is with selling it to some company that can use it in their shop or something like that. i have my trike for sale out here too for less then what you are selling the 12" and no buyers yet, alot of looking and asking but thats about it...
> *


and how much u asking for post pic of youre trike i hate searching


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SEARCHING SEARCHING FOR MY BABY!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

...................


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 18 2008, 01:35 PM~11904248
> *SEARCHING SEARCHING FOR MY BABY!!!
> *


YES I AM.... SEARCHING SEARCHING FOR MY LOVE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 30 2008, 12:41 AM~12012978
> *YES I AM.... SEARCHING SEARCHING FOR MY LOVE
> *


IM SEARCHING FOR THE ONE I USE TO HOLD


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 02:31 PM~12017481
> *IM SEARCHING FOR THE ONE I USE TO HOLD
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:  IT'S
IM SEARCHING FORE THE ONE I ADORE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2008, 02:31 PM~12017481
> *IM SEARCHING FOR THE ONE I USE TO HOLD
> *


 :barf:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Dec 13 2008, 11:11 AM~12420080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GET FADED :angry:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 13 2008, 12:31 PM~12420771
> *
> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GET FADED  :angry:
> *


 :no:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2008, 08:56 AM~12497231
> *hno:
> *


coming in 2010 new kandy shop customz project :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 07:26 PM~14756807
> *coming in 2010 new kandy shop customz project :0
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

so what eva happend to van..did it ever settle...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 09:49 AM~14757050
> *so what eva happend to van..did it ever settle...
> *


yes sir owner got a check from ins.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:01 PM~14757145
> *yes sir owner got a check from ins.
> *


How do you insure a custom show vehicle like that anyway? I need to try to insure my bikes just in case I get into an accident again


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:29 AM~14757382
> *How do you insure a custom show vehicle like that anyway?  I need to try to insure my bikes just in case I get into an accident again
> *


hagerty :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:26 AM~14756807
> *coming in 2010 new kandy shop customz project :0
> *


4 days and everyone will see :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2010, 08:00 PM~18746744
> *4 days and everyone will see :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2010, 10:00 PM~18746744
> *4 days and everyone will see :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2010, 07:00 AM~18746744
> *4 days and everyone will see :0
> *


:run:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I hope this is what I think it is..... :wow:


----------

